# Vom Router auf Clienten



## Flunster (17. März 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe einen Router an dem 4 Pc's hängen. Nun möchte ich von aussen auf einen bestimmten Rechner 
zugreifen und z. B. einen Webserver auf einen
der Rechner einrichten. Mit der IP die der Router nach 
draussen hat komme ich aber nur auf den Router also zum Konfigurations-Front-End. Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich nun auf die einzelnen Clients komme?

Gruss

*FLUNSTER*


----------



## gothic ghost (17. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Flunster _
> ich habe einen Router an dem 4 Pc's hängen. Nun möchte ich von aussen auf einen bestimmten Rechner
> zugreifen und z. B. einen Webserver auf einen


Du wirst in einen Menüpunkt "  Virtual Server " haben

1.Private IP  2. Private Port 	3. Type 	4.Public Port

1. IP des Webservers
2. 1234
3. TCP oder UDP
4. 1234

Die Portnummern sind  Beispiele


----------

